# what kind of turtle?



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

can any small type of turtle be kept in a 29 gallon tank? 
how many? 
what are their special requirements?
I would like to put something different in my 29 gallon high. I already have 14 betta's and will have about 23 or so when my second sorority gets setup. I need something a little different. Thanks guys.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Turtle set ups are PRICEY. of course I'm sure youll do all the research so I'm not going to start with it, but turtles need huge filters.
I don't know the dimensions of your 29 gallon high, but you could probably fit in a musk/mud turtle. They max out at 4 inches. It may take you a while to find a breeder, I don't hear too much about them. These turtles are also called stinkpots, if you scare them they will release a horrible smelling liquid, so I don't know how possible handling is if you want something interactive. 
http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/common-musk-turtle.html
For other interesting pets you could look into crabs, some lizards, or even mudskippers (yes they are fish but they are fish that need land!)


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

what about one of those electric blue lobsters or crayfish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Blue crayfish are quite common (sometimes stores call them lobsters, but true lobsters are saltwater). You could keep one in your 29 gallon, maybe with some top swimmers.. You could try two, but I have had bad luck with crayfish eating each other, especially after they moult.. 
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/crayfish/electricblue.php

There's also these orange ones, much more peaceful and you could have more, they don't go after fish, but they are very pricey.
http://www.aquariumdomain.com/viewFreshwaterInvertSpecies.php?invert_freshwater_id=24

Have you thought about newts?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

no haven't thought about newts. Have looked into salamanders but the husband is stuck on turtles and blue lobsters. I have a ten gallon too would that work for one lobster or crayfish.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

never mind. that link you posted says they need thirty.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I can't help you with your husband


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

My kids brought some crayfish inside and put them in our 20g. They escaped and I found one in my living room behind my rocking chair. I screamed.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I've had really bad experience with crayfish. I had a teeny blue guy a year back, and one day I found him missing from his tank. I found him an hour later in the tank next to his, and he had devoured the majority of the 30 African dwarf frogs that were in there. o.0


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ew to the crayfish! I would scream to if I seen one outside its tank :/

Turtles are HIGH maintenance pets. They aren't necessarily people friendly either. I had 2 rescued red eared sliders for 12 years. I had a 5 compartment fluval power filter and still that got blocked up frequently. They are messy, smelly and need specifics care in order to grow properly. One of mine grew up in shallow tap water, filthy without a filter or proper basking lights. His shell grew deformed and somehow he was missing all the claws clean off his front right paw (I renamed him Stumpy)

Yea, I recommend a large tank with a power filter. You need special uva/uvb lights and things for them to do in the tank. I will never own them again (the reason I surrendered them is because of my chronic lower back pain.) I couldn't keep up with maintenance after 12 years -_-. They went through the small animal rescue and found a lovely home together.

^.^ If you do decide on a turtle, realise the commitment you're making and I suggest looking into rescues rather than breeders. Many people get sick of their turtles (that's how we ended up with all our turtles, aside from my 2, my sister adopted 2 others. My cousin also adopted 2) They're so easy to come by!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea I know they are very high maintnance. I actually have two 30 gallon filters I was going to try but I don't think I want to risk the filters lol. I would rather have the crayfish honestly. I have seen many a baby turtle die from not having the correct situation. My sister had a blue crayfish but she kept him in a 5 gallon I think which would be beyond way small in my opinion. He would be in my 29 gallon alone Probably. It would be nice to do natural plants too.... I would probably scream if he got out too


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't get too excited about plants, blue crayfish come with a set of hedge trimmers  I'd go crazy with rocks and driftwood, maybe some fast growers like hornwort.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see it actually! ^.^ When will you get them?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Hopefully soon. I have to get two more wedding parties over with and hopefully I will get enough cash through that. I want to do a ton of research as well to make sure I get everything right with this guy. I will for sure post a ton of pics though. My goal is to have him within 2 weeks to a month. I am going to take the advice on the plants. I didn't think about the "hedge trimmers" duh.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

What about a tortoise? You guys are lucky enough to live where these are at least available - and being land-based, tortoises maybe won't need such a pricey set up? 

I admit to total ignorance on this species, however. ><


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

That will be worth looking into. I never thought of the land based turtles that aren't aquatic hardly at all in the hills on the Ohio river border. Not saying I would pick up a wild one because I don't believe in that but I could check the petstores down there...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Tortoises are cheap and easy to find where you are.
The best habitats are huge plastic bins or wooden enclosures, you cant keep them in glass, they will bash into it till the death (they can't see it, it's not there). 
Also, research their UVA and UVB requirements as well, that's the most important part of the set up. 
Some species to look into: greek tortoise and Russian tortoise, they stay small and therefore don't need huge homes like something like a red footed tortoise. 
Tortoises are VERY smart, and have great personalities. I wish they were easier to find in Canada.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

My lovely housemate wants a tortoise - so I thought I'd get him one for his birthday, and never knew we had none here at all, until I went looking, lol.. 

I'm so jealous of you all who can get these animals easily, I've wanted a box tortoise since I was a little girl.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for the ideas and information! I have some new research now. I feel so fortunate to live in my area now. lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You are lucky! I may still have a US breeder bookmarked, I'll post the link later.
They are really great pets, along with crocodilians, they are considered the "high intelligence" reptiles. 
There's tortoises here. But a red footed in Canada costs $300 minimum, in the US you can get a baby for $50. 
It's impossible to import them, due to "salmonella risk". I'm sorry but every reptile can carry it, as well as most birds. >__>


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> You are lucky! I may still have a US breeder bookmarked, I'll post the link later.
> They are really great pets, along with crocodilians, they are considered the "high intelligence" reptiles.
> There's tortoises here. But a red footed in Canada costs $300 minimum, in the US you can get a baby for $50.
> It's impossible to import them, due to "salmonella risk". I'm sorry but every reptile can carry it, as well as most birds. >__>


Salmonella is too common and that seems a stupid reason. I would appreciate the link.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The fact that people won't allow salmonella pets into the country is stupid seeing that factory farmed chickens carry it in their belly and people eat them everyday! o.o Actually that's scary. I had salmonella sickening off my turtle ONCE in 12 years. And it only lasted a day and half.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Exactly. I had my ball python for 8 years, not gonna lie, I'm not the most careful, I eat and hold him at the same time. I'm only careful around the poo. Never had salmonella.
I'll find you the link when I get home


----------

